
Telnet mapscii.me - eriknstr
$ telnet mapscii.me
======
rastapasta
:) some more info and discussion around MapSCII can be found @
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14254165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14254165)

~~~
eriknstr
Hey, you're the author, cool! Nice work.

------
eriknstr
Not my creation, saw it mentioned on Twitter.

